# The Best ESC You've Had!!!



## esc crazy (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys what's the best ESC you've ever owned? Anyone running a Tekin G-10 Pro? If so, what do you think? Thanks for any replies! :devil:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

LRP Quantum.
Going on 3 years old, still running strong, no issues.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

erock1331 said:


> LRP Quantum.
> Going on 3 years old, still running strong, no issues.


Novak GT7 going on 6 months w/o a single problem


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Mtroniks Cirrus--super easy to program.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Tekin 410K, I never had a problem with them, although I heard of them shutting off for no reason during a run. It even played a little ditty when you turned it on  . I have G-10's on the way :thumbsup: 
Later, Bret
PS. I've been running a Keyence for 2 years without a hitch.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

I'll go with my LRP Quantum and My Keyence ....awesome units ! :jest:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Tekin. 411-p2, g12, g12-cIII, g9, Loved all of them, still run most. My LRP 7.1 is cool, but still like the Tekins better.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Tekin G-10, its a little big but the best ESC that I have owned by far.


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow!!! all these glowing reviews 

and I was thinking of switching to something else


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

GM V12wc/xc best out there.


----------



## Justin_29 (Jan 25, 2004)

LRP Quantum Competition 2, pulling top 3 every race!!!

Justin #29
www.geocities.com/cornwallrc


----------



## sean cant drive (Feb 22, 2004)

tekin g-12c


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

Quantum Comp 2, because it runs more efficient after the 3 minute mark.


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

I like my LRP 7.1 the best, i'm running a Tekin G12 CIII in my other vehicle, it's ok but it has been glitching a little lately.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2002)

tekin g9 love it


----------



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

quantum 2


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

LRP Quantum Comp and 7.1. Had Novak's and they caused glitching with every JR radio I've used. Since JR makes the best radios, the Novak's had to go.


----------



## RRR (Feb 15, 2003)

Duratrax ESC-100 ran it on a two motor monster for ever.Still works last time a heard


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

Lrp 7.1


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

patcollins said:


> Tekin G-10, its a little big but the best ESC that I have owned by far.


Pat, is this the latest version??? And just how big is it???
Thanks, Bret


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The specs for the G-10 is:
1.85 x 1.25 x 0.65 case size
1.25 oz.
0.00004 R
182 A max
4-10 cells

To compare the Novak Cyclone
1.73 x 1.10 x 0.79 case size
1.42 oz.
0.00058 R
4-7 cells

So we can see the G-10 is .1" wider and longer but .1" lower. It weights .15 oz. less. The main reason for it's size (compared to the latest "mini" ESCs) is that it has 20 FETs in it where the "mini" ESCs have only 7 or so.


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

g12 and gt7


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Bret

I was refering to G-10 and G-10 Pro, had one of each couldnt tell the difference in performance. There is plenty of room for it in 1/10tc scale chassis. 

A G-10 and a Airtronics M8 receiver will fit laying down in my TC3, but take up most of the room.

For a 1/12th scale it would be tight, a micro forget about it. 

Does that help?


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Keyence!!! I can go twice as long as everyone else between motor rebuilds & I win a lot of races in stock, & 19t oval with them. The most adjustable, smooth, & fast esc's on the planet IMO.


__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

LRP..The only way to fly
I like the 7.1


----------



## sracingcells (Mar 10, 2004)

LRP 7.1 and SR


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

Tekin G-9 hands down. Next best is the LRP quantum. i've tried every speedo made, these are the only two I would buy again. Simple to setup, bulletproof, and fast.
I've owned 2 tekin G-10's. The smoothest ESC i've ever run. Great for roadcourse or dirt. Drawbacks: Size and the wire posts and wires can be a little weird for some configurations. Questionable reliability. Both had some weird programming and drive problems every once and a while. But you can really notice the smoothness compared to even the newest controllers.

I still have and use one of the first few Tekin g-9's made, labelled the "u-10" prototype I recieved for testing when I was sponsored by tekin years ago. I have accidentally hooked up my battery backwards and it survived a 100 amp dead short for 20 seconds with no ill effects. it was glowing and the case melted a little, but i still use it in a truck to this day. Try that with some of the newer mini-speedo's, they will fry before the solder dries!


----------



## esc crazy (Mar 16, 2004)

Mayhem said:


> Tekin G-9 hands down. Next best is the LRP quantum. i've tried every speedo made, these are the only two I would buy again. Simple to setup, bulletproof, and fast.
> I've owned 2 tekin G-10's. The smoothest ESC i've ever run. Great for roadcourse or dirt. Drawbacks: Size and the wire posts and wires can be a little weird for some configurations. Questionable reliability. Both had some weird programming and drive problems every once and a while. But you can really notice the smoothness compared to even the newest controllers.
> 
> I still have and use one of the first few Tekin g-9's made, labelled the "u-10" prototype I recieved for testing when I was sponsored by tekin years ago. I have accidentally hooked up my battery backwards and it survived a 100 amp dead short for 20 seconds with no ill effects. it was glowing and the case melted a little, but i still use it in a truck to this day. Try that with some of the newer mini-speedo's, they will fry before the solder dries!


 You mentioned problems you've had with the G-10s, but were they the "Pro" version or the original G-10? I have both and have never had any problems with either one. Since you were sponsored by Tekin did you ever have a chance to use a G-12cIII? If so, what do you think about it? Thanks for any info!


----------



## larvy123 (May 4, 2004)

novak cyclone i used these ever since they came out in 97 and no problems
tried to switch to gm v12 no i have 5 little paper weights


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

I had :::

Tekin G10.....gone
Novak Atom...gone
LRP 7.1....gone
GM Vr3.....gone

Keyence V Zero Extreme 2002......now thats a keeper. Never had problem for over 12 months. Super smooth throttle, powerful brakes if need be. Kept my comms longer lasting between re-built, less burning. Will buy another Keyence Pro Rapida whenever my credit card allows me to. LOL

Henry E.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

The Jet said:


> Tekin 410K, I never had a problem with them, although I heard of them shutting off for no reason during a run. It even played a little ditty when you turned it on  . I have G-10's on the way :thumbsup:
> Later, Bret
> PS. I've been running a Keyence for 2 years without a hitch.


I was sponsored by tekin back in the day.. They sent me a 410K before it was officially released...Once released It seemed everyone EXCEPT ME had problems with the first few lots of 410K's .. I still have mine and it still works flawlessly...I thought I had the freak....LOL..


----------

